# [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2015)

1
2
* [SIZE=+4]EDELMETALL[/SIZE]  *

[SIZE=+2]*
Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*[/SIZE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Quelle Logo: Fractal Design​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
.
 
[SIZE=+1]*Vorwort*[/SIZE]Ein herzlicher Dank geht an die Firma Fractal Design für die kostenlose Überlassung des Testmusters sowie an die Redaktion von PCGH für die Organisation dieses Tests und das zur Verfügung gestellte Forum zur Veröffentlichung.  Zur Einführung in das Gehäuse und den ersten optischen Eindruck sowie einer detaillierten Beschreibung der PCGH initiierten Änderungen des Fractal Design Define R5 empfehle ich dieses PCGH-Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puK6BnGUf0E

Ich wünsche den Lesern viel Spaß beim Entdecken der Details des Gehäuses. Besonderes Augenmerk in diesem Test wird  auf Themen wie Fertigungsqualität, einfache und verständliche Montage, Wertigkeit von Oberflächen und Haptik liegen, vor allem aber wird das Thema Temperaturverhalten und  Geräuschentwicklung unter die Lupe genommen. Jedes Thema bekommt einen einzelnen Beitrag, um schnell navigieren zu können. 

Der erste Eindruck vom Gehäuse ist sehr positiv, aber schauen wir uns die Details Schritt für Schritt gemeinsam an.​.

[SIZE=+1]*Inhaltsverzeichnis* [/SIZE]*1. Äußerer Aufbau:*1.1. Verpackung und Lieferumfang​1.2. Abmaße und Gewicht​1.3. Äußerer Aufbau​1.4. Verarbeitungsqualität und Geräusche​*2. Innerer Aufbau:*2.1. Aufbau des Gehäuses
2.2. Festplattenkäfige
2.3. Kabelmanagement
2.4. Slotblenden
2.5. Dämmung​*3. Einbau der Hardware*3.1. Komponenteneinbau
3.2. Verkabelung
3.3. CPU-Kühler
3.4. Grafikkarte
3.5. Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung
3.6 Zusammenfassung​*4. Messungen*4.1. Testsysteme
4.2. Temperaturmessungen der CPU
4.3. Frequenzmessung der GPU
4.4. Geräuschmessung des Gesamtsystems
4.5. Messwerttabelle
4.6. Interpretation der Messung:​*5. Resümee*
*6. Links* ​
1
2


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2015)

.
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 1:  Äußerer Aufbau[/SIZE]*[/SIZE] .
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild: Übersicht der Außenansichten_​
[SIZE=+1]*1.1. Verpackung:*[/SIZE]Das Gehäuse wird in einem soliden Karton geliefert. Die für den Transport relevanten Abmaße sind in _Bild 1.1_ dargestellt. Eine dicke und reißfeste zusätzliche Kunststoffschutzfolie schützt effektiv vor Feuchtigkeit beim Transport. Das Gehäuse ist in zwei Styropor Formteil mit ca. 4cm Wandstärke an Vorder- und Rückseite eingefasst. Der mittlere Gehäusebereich bleibt ungeschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.1. Verpackung_

Mitgeliefert wird ein zehnsprachiges Handbuch, welches nicht auf die speziellen Änderungen der PCGH-Variante eingeht. Das Handbuch hat eine sehr kleine Schriftart. Es beschreibt detailliert jeden Schritt des Rechneraufbaues. Eine Zuordnung der zu verwendenden Schrauben ist eindeutig möglich. Das mitgelieferte Befestigungsmaterial ist in _Bild 1.2 und 1.3 _zu erkennen und liegt, übersichtlich in separaten Tüten verteilt, versteckt im unteren HDD-Käfig dem Gehäuse bei. Weiter befindet sich ein kleiner unaufdringlicher Werbeprospekt der Firma Fractal Design mit Produktportefolio im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.2. und 1.3: Beipackteile_.​

[SIZE=+1]*1.2. Abmaße, Anschlüsse und Lüfter*   [/SIZE]- Gehäuseaußenmaße: *L*änge x *H*öhe x* B*reite: 52,5cm x 45cm x 23cm (die Seitenteilverschraubungen stehen nach hinten zusätzlich 1cm über)
- Gewicht:  11kg (gemessen)
- Anschlüsse: 2 x USB 2 und 2 x USB 3 , Mikrofon, Kopfhörer, 
- Power-LED: weiss
- Festplatten-LED: blau
- Lüfter, verbaut: 3x 140mm 3-PIN Lüfter (2x vorne, 1x hinten)
- Lüfter, optional: 2x 140mm Lüfter unten (Abhängig von Netzteillänge und HDD-Käfig)​
[SIZE=+1]*1.3. Äußerer Aufbau*  [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]*1.3.1. Gesamtaufbau und Anschlüsse*​[/SIZE]Die Gesamtansicht findet sich in den _Bilder 1.4-1.6_. Das Gehäuse ist sehr schlicht, hat im wesentlichen glatte Flächen und ist mattschwarz pulverbeschichtet oder mit Strukturoberfläche lackiert. Das Oberteil ist etwas rauer als die Seitenteile, die Pulverstruktur ist deutlich zu fühlen. Das Gehäuse besteht im wesentlichen aus Stahlblechen, die vordere Front mit Tür und Staubfilter wird aus Kunststoffspritzgußbauteilen aufgebaut. An die Oberseite sind vier USB-Anschlüsse und Ein/Ausschalter leicht versenkt angeordnet_ (Bild 1.7)._ Der Ein/Ausschalter ist aus schwarz eloxiertem Aluminium und wirkt sehr wertig. Die Beschriftung der USB-Anschlüsse ist gut lesbar, ohne aufdringlich zu wirken. Die HDD-LED ist durch einen Schlitz in den vorderen Tür zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.4. bis 1.7: Außenansichten und Anschlüsse_

[SIZE=+1]*1.3.2. Rückseite und Boden*[/SIZE]
Auf der Rückseite_ (Bild 1.8)_ fällt der um 30mm höhenverstellbare vorinstallierte 140mm-Lüfter auf. In gewissen Grenzen ist damit eine optimierte Positionierung zum CPU-Kühler möglich. Ein 120mm Lüfter könnte alternativ befestigt werden. Die Stanzungen der Lüftungsgitter sind gratfrei und von hoher Planheit. Die Seitenteile haben im Bereich der Verschraubung  eingepresste Erhöhung zur Versteifung_ (Bild 1.9)_. Die beiden Seitenteile sind deshalb mit hoher Vorspannung zu verschrauben. Die Schrauben mit M2-Gewinde sind aus dem Seitenteil nicht herausschraubbar und bleiben nach Lösen im Seitenteil. An der Unterseite fällt der durchgehende durch einen Staubfilter geschützte Lufteinlass sowohl für ein Netzteil als auch zwei optional einzubauende 140mm Lüfter auf_ (Bild 1.10)_. Die verchromten Standfüße sind 2,5cm hoch. Sie sind gummiert und geben dem Gehäuse auf glatten Boden eine sehr hohe Rutschfestigkeit. Ein Verschieben des Systems, z.B. zum Staubsaugen unter dem Rechner, wird dadurch erschwert. Das Gehäuse muss umgesetzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.8. bis 1.10: Rückseite, Seitenteilverschraubung und Unterseite _

[SIZE=+1]*1.3.3. Vorderseite und Tür*[/SIZE]
Die vordere Tür lässt sich nach rechts öffnen_ [Bild 1.11)_. Die Tür ist aus zwei Kunststoffbauteilen gebaut, die Dammmatte wurde eingeklebt. Die sichtbare Vorderfront soll gebürstetes Aluminium imitieren. An der Tür erkennt man die innenliegende Dämmmatte mit hoher Dichte und gemessenen 4mm Wandstärke. Hinter der Tür verbergen sich ein herausnehmbarer Staubfilter, zwei werkzeuglos demontierbare 5 1/4" Slotblenden sowie der Schalter der dreistufigen Lüftersteuerung _(Bild 1.12)_.  Die Slotblenden lassen sich sehr leicht demontierten und wieder montieren. Die beiden Türscharniere haben je zwei Stege aus Stahl vom Gehäusegrundkörper her kommend und je ein eingeschraubtes austauschbares Kunststoffgelenk. Die Tür rastet in zwei Stahlbügel auf der linken Seite ein. Die Tür kann gedreht eingebaut werden. 

Die Vorderfläche ist durchgehend. Luft zu den beiden Frontlüftern gelangt durch seitliche Schlitze zu den Lüftern. Die Power-LED leuchtet weiss (siehe Bild 1.13), überlagert wird sie bei Festplattenaktivität durch eine blaue LED (Bild 1.14).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.11. bis 1.14.: Tür,  Lüftersteuerung und LED-Farbe im Dunkeln, weisse Power-LED sowie blaue Festplatten-LED _

[SIZE=+1]*1.3.4. Staubfilter*[/SIZE]
Nach Demontage des vorderen Staubfilters _(Bild 1.15)_ fällt der Blick auf zwei 140mm Lüfter _(Bild 1.16)_. Der Staubfilter besteht aus einem Kunststofflüftergitter mit verschweißtem Drahtgeflecht auf der Rückseite _(Bild 1.17)_. Der Staubfilter am Boden lässt sich mit geöffneter Tür nach vorne herausziehen _(Bild 1.18)_. Der Staubfilter besteht ebenso aus einem Kunststoffrahmen mit aufgeschweißtem Drahtgeflecht (Bild 1.19). Die Maschenweite beider Staubfilter beträgt ca. 0,75mm (13,5 Schnüre pro cm), die Schnurstärke 0,25mm _(Bild 1.20)_. Der verbleibende Querschnitt beträgt ca. 0,5x0,5mm und filtert nur groben Staub und vor allem Haare. Der untere Staubfilter lässt sich sehr gut reinigen, der vordere ist durch die Luftleitführungen nur erschwer zu reinigen. Eine Zweiteilung von Filter und Luftleitblech wäre positiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.15. bis 1.20: vordere Lüfter und Staubfilter _​.
.
 [SIZE=+1]*1.4. Verarbeitungsqualität und Geräusche:*[/SIZE]Auf den ersten Blick scheint die Verarbeitungsqualität sehr hoch. Es gibt keinerlei Kanten oder Grate, die Materialien wirken hochwertig, die Pulverbeschichtung ist aufwendig und die Oberfläche der Fronttür wertig. Das Gehäuse scheppert aber minimal, regt man es über die Oberseite an. Die eingesetzte Kunststofffront lässt sich minimal, ca. 0,5mm, nach vorne ziehen, die Tür scheppert kunststoffartig beim Schließen und es ist möglich, die Tür oben zu verrasten und dabei unten geöffnet zu lassen. Der untere Staubfilter hakt beim Herausnehmen und Einschieben, die Porengröße der Staubfilter scheint mehr in Richtung guter Airflow denn bestmöglicher Filterung hin optimiert worden zu sein. Ein Langzeittest wird den Grad der Verstaubung ergeben und wird in wenigen Monaten nachgetragen.​.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2015)

.
[SIZE=+1]*Kapitel 2: Innerer Aufbau:*[/SIZE]  .
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild: Innenansichten mit unterschiedlichen Festplattenkäfiganordnungen_​.
.
 [SIZE=+1]*2.1. Aufbau des Gehäuses:*[/SIZE]Kommen wir im zweiten Kapitel zum inneren Aufbau. Das Gehäuse muss genügend Platz für die Hardware bieten, diese muss einfach zu installieren und kühl zu betreiben sein. Das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition bietet dem Nutzer eine vielfältige Anordnungsmöglichkeit. Der DVD-Rahmen lässt sich herausschrauben, die beiden HDD/SDD Käfige lassen sich in jede erdenkliche Position bringen. Man kann oben oder unten verschrauben, oder unten nach hinten versetzt, man kann einen oder beide Käfige nutzen, je nach Anzahl der verwendeten Festplatten.  

Die Seitenwände lassen sich nach dem Herausschrauben von je zwei Schrauben kraftlos zur Seite weg klappen und ausbauen. Sie sind, bedingt durch eine hochdichte Dämmmatte mit 2mm Stärke, relativ schwer. Das Gehäuse besteht aus einem Stahlgrundkörper mit 0,75mm Wandstärke, die Seitenwände sind ebenfalls aus 0,75mm dicken Stahlblech. . Sämtliche Bauteile sind schwarz lackiert, gratfrei und abgerundet. Mainboards bis zum Format ATX sind auf der Grundplatte verschraubbar. Die Frontabdeckung aus Kunststoff mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung und Staubfilter kann im Ganzen abgezogen werden. Sie verrastet über Spreizhülsen. 

In _Bild 2.1_ sehen wir das Gehäuse durch die geöffnete rechte Seitenwand. Zu erkennen ist die sehr große Aussparung unter dem Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Bild 2.1: Gehäusegrundkörper _​
 [SIZE=+1]*2.2. Festplattenkäfige*[/SIZE]Im Gehäuse gibt es zwei Bereiche zur Festplatteninstallation. Zwei SSD-Halter am rückseitigen Grundkörper unterhalb der Mainboardöffnung  _(siehe oben, Bild 2.1)_, sowie 9 Positionen für HDD / SSD in zwei Käfigen, davon acht in herausnehmbaren Rollwagen. Es finden sich ein Halterahmen für zwei optische Laufwerke hinter der Vorderseite.

_Bild 2.2_ zeigt das Gehäuse mit linksseitig geöffneter Seitenwand. Rechts erkennt man die seitlichen Lüftungsöffnungen im Vorderteil  für die beiden vorderen Lüfter, die sich über die gesamte Höhe des Vorderteils ziehen. Die Laufwerkskäfige sind dreigeteilt und einzeln herausnehmbar. Die Obere ist für zwei optische Laufwerke, der mittlere für 5 HDD /SSD und der untere für 3 HDD /SSD. Im Bodenblech ist je nach Länge des Netzteiles und Kabelstrangausführung ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter installierbar, nach Entnahme des unteren Laufwerkskäfigs wäre Platz für zwei 140mm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.2: Gehäusegrundkörper  _

_Bild 2.3_ zeigt das Gehäuse mit herausgenommenem mittlerem Käfig, in _Bild 2.4_. wurde beide Käfige demontiert. Die Käfige sind jeweils mit zwei Schrauben seitlich im Gehäuse befestigt. Der untere Käfig hat zusätzlich vier Verschraubungen im Bodenblech _(Bild 2.5). _ Der mittlere Käfig wird über Gleitschuhe in oberen und unten verspannt und ist damit ebenso klapperfrei fest eingebaut _(Bild 2.6)_. Die Gleitschuhe sind demontierbar. Auffällig ist ein Bügel des mittleren Käfigs _(Bild 2.7)_, der ohne Funktion ist. Mit diesem hätte der Käfig zusätzlich verschraubt werden können, um jegliche hörbare Eigenschwingung zu unterbinden. Die Schrauben der Käfige sind nicht herausnehmbar und bleiben gesichert in den Käfigen _(Bild 2.8)_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.3 bis 2.8: Festplattenkäfige _

In den Käfigen befinden sich herausnehmbare Wagen, in die 2,5" oder 3,5" Festplatten eingebaut werden können _(Bild 2.9)_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.9: Festplattenwagen _​
 [SIZE=+1] *2.3. Kabelmanagement* [/SIZE]_Bild 2.10_ zeigt den Aufbau der Gummitüllen der Kabeldurchführungen. Die Gummidurchführungen ermöglichen ein leichtes Durchschieben der Kabel. Die Kabel werden gut fixiert. Es gibt ausreichend viele Durchgänge, um jeden Bereich des Mainboard auf kurzen Wegen zu erreichen. Der Bauraum zum rechten Seitenteil ist mit je nach Position 15-30mm ausreichend, um auch dicke Kabelstränge verlegen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.10: Kabeldurchführung _​

[SIZE=+1] *2.4. Slotblenden*[/SIZE]An der Gehäuserückseite befinden sich sieben verschraubte Slotblenden _(Bild 2.11)._ Die Blenden sind einfach mit der Hand zu demontieren oder wieder zu installieren. Sie haben ausgestanzte Schlitze, um Luftdurchlass zu ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.11: Slotblende _​
[SIZE=+1] *2.5. Dämmung* [/SIZE]Das Gehäuse ist an vier Seiten gedämmt. Die vordere Tür hat eine vollflächige eingeklebte oder eingeschweißte ca. 4mm dicke Dämmmatte hoher Dichte, der Gehäusedeckel _(Bild 2-12)_ besitzt eine 4mm starke fleeceartige Dämmung, die nur an wenigen Punkten einen festen Verbund zum Deckel besitzt, und beide Seitenteile sind vollflächig  mit ca. 2mm dicken Dämmmatten beklebt _(Bild 2-13)_. Geräuschanregungen mittels Impulshammer führen an den Seitenteilen zu einem satten, gut gedämpften Geräusch. Eine Anregung des Gehäusedeckels führt zu schwirrenden und klirrenden Geräuschen. Ursache sind die installierten Festplattenkäfige, sowie eine Frontabdeckung ohne Vorspannung (diese wurde im Test zu oft gelöst und wieder eingesteckt). Nach Demontage ungenutzter Fettplattenrollwagen und Verschrauben der Frontabdeckung  war das Gehäuse ohne klappernde Geräusche nach Anregung, die Dämmung des Deckels wirkt gegenüber den Seitenteilen aber weniger wirksam. Empfohlen wird, nicht genutzte Rollwagen in den Käfigen zu entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2.12 und 2.13: Dämmung _​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2015)

1
[SIZE=+1]*Kapitel 3: Einbau der Hardware*[/SIZE]  .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild: In der Werkstatt_​1
[SIZE=+1]*3.1. Komponenteneinbau*[/SIZE]In diesem Kapitel wird der Einbau der Test-Hardware Stück für Stück beschrieben. Das unter Kapitel 4.0 detaillierte System stellt eine typische Zusammenstellung eines Mittelklasse Rechner mit Schwerpunkt Spiele dar. Verbaut wird ein ATX Board mit Intel Prozessor und CPU-Kühler, eine Grafikkarte, eine SSD in Form einer mSata , die direkt auf dem Mainboard installiert ist, eine HDD und ein DVD-Laufwerk. _Bild 3-1_ zeigt das leere und vom mittleren Festplattenkäfig befreite Gehäuse vor dem Einbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.1: Grundkörper 

_​[SIZE=+1]*3.1.1. Mainboard*[/SIZE]
 Im ersten Schritt werden Distanzhalter eingebaut. Die Gewinde der acht Hülsen waren sämtlich leichtgängig einzuschrauben, ein Hilfswerkzeug ist beigelegt. Das Mainboard lässt sich nach Einpressen der Mainboardblende gut einlegen_ (Bild 3-2)_, es ist sehr passgenau. Die zentrale Distanzhülse ist vorverbaut und als Zentrierhülse ausgeführt, das Mainboard wird hier nur eingelegt, aber nicht verschraubt _ (Bild 3-3)_. Es erleichtert das Verschrauben das Mainboard erheblich, da das Mainboard trotz Verspannung der Federclipse der Mainboardblende in Position bleibt und die acht Mainboardverschraubungen einfach eingeschraubt werden können. Dazu ist ein Kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher notwendig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.2 und 3.3: Einbau Mainboard 

_​[SIZE=+1]*3.1.2. Netzteil*[/SIZE]
Das Netzteil ließ sich kraftfrei einlegen und verschrauben. Sämtliche Haltebleche haben eine sehr hohe Positioniergenauigkeit. Es liegt geräuschentkoppelt auf Gummipuffern auf. Problematisch ist bei modularen Netzteilen allerdings, dass der Einbauraum für einen zusätzlichen vierten Lüfter eingeschränkt wird _ (Bild 3-4)_. Da für das Kabelmanagement ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist, empfehle ich den Einbau eines nicht modularen Netzteils mit gebündeltem Kabelstrang und maximal 160mm Baulänge. Der verwendete BeQuiet DPP 11-550W erlaubt mit 180mm Länge nur noch den Einbau eines 120mm Lüfter mit installiertem Festplattenkäfig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.4: Einbau Netzteil 

_​[SIZE=+1]*3.1.3. Laufwerke*[/SIZE]
Das DVD-Laufwerk lies sich als nächste Komponente einfach einschieben und verschrauben. Die Passgenauigkeit des Gehäuses ist sehr hoch,  Es gab keinerlei Verklemmungen. _ (Bild 3-5)_. Für SSDs und HDDs stehen 8 Rollwagen in den beiden Festplattenkäfigen zur Verfügung. Das Lochmuster in den herausnehmbaren Wagen ist passgenau _ (Bild 3-6)_. Für HDDs gibt es ein Entkopplungssystem auf Basis von vier Gummipuffern und zugehöriger Schraube _ (Bild 3-7)_, Gummipuffer und Distanzschrauben reichen für die Befestigung von 8 HDDs. Nach Einschieben und Verrastung des Rollwagen sind Festplatten gut gesichert und im Luftstrom der vorderen Gehäuselüfter. _ (Bild 3-8)_. Die Rollwagen haben erhebliches Spiel, Klappern wäre bei zu starker Anregung durch eine HDD denkbar, es ist im späteren Betrieb aber nicht aufgetreten. Die akustische Entkopplung funktioniert hervorragend, Größe und Härte der Gummipuffe scheint ideal für die Entkopplung.

 Es gibt auf der Rückseite des Mainboards Platz für zwei weitere SSD in separaten Halterahmen _ (Bild 3-9)_. Neben der heute üblichen eingesteckten M2-SSD auf dem Mainboard ist der Einbau von insgesamt 8 entkoppelten 3.5" HDD (oder fest verschraubten 2,5" SSD) in den Rollwagen und zwei weiteren SSD am Grundkörper möglich, sowie zwei 5 1/4"-Laufwerke im separaten Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.5 bis 3.9: Einbau DVD, Entkopplung HDD und SSD Halterahmen _​
[SIZE=+1]*3.2. Verkabelung*[/SIZE]Rund um das Mainboard herum sind mit Gummitüllen versehene Durchgangslöcher vorgesehen. Jeder Bereich das Mainboards ist gut über das Kabelmanagement erreichbar. Die beiden 12V Anschlüsse des Mainboards lassen sich leicht einstecken _ (Bild 3-10)_. Auch das 24 PIN-ATX Kabel hat einen ideal positionierten Durchgang_ (Bild 3-11)_. Die USB-3 Buchse für die Gehäusefront klemmt allerdings, wenn das steife Kabel durch einen Durchgang gelegt wird.  Beim ersten Versuch verbog sich ein Pin _ (Bild 3-12)_. In Bild _ (Bild 3-13)_ ist das komplett angeschlossene Mainboard zu sehen. Die Kabel sind sämtlich optimal zu verlegen, auf der Rückseite gibt es hinreichend Möglichkeit die Kabel zu befestigen. Für den Airflow ist das Kabelmanagement ideal gelöst. Der Platz zwischen Grundkörper und Seitenwand ist ausreichend, um die Kabel zu verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.10 bis 3.13: Anschluss des Mainboards_​
[SIZE=+1]*3.3. CPU-Kühler*[/SIZE]Das Gehäuse ist, obwohl zur Bauform Midi-Tower zu zählen, groß genug, um den CPU-Kühler nach dem Einbau das Mainboard zu installieren. Auch größere Kühler lassen sich einfach installieren. Die Höhe für Kühler ist mit 180mm ausreichend für alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Luftkühler. Radiatoren für Wasserkühlungen wären vorne, unten möglich und hinten möglich. In die Rückwand passt ein üblicher 140mm Radiator, vorne und unten sollten 240mm Radiatoren Platz finden, wenn die Bauhöhe nicht zu groß wird und das Netzteil max. 160mm lang ist. Die Installation eines  CPU-Towerkühlers wird in _ (Bild 3-14 und 3-15)_ gezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.14 und 3.15: Wärmeleitpaste und CPU-Kühlermontage _​
[SIZE=+1]* 3.4. Grafikkarte*[/SIZE]Im letzten Bild dieses Kapitels _ (Bild 3-16)_ sehen wir die zuletzt integrierte Grafikkarte. Mit installiertem mittlerem Hardwarekäfig ist die Länge auf ca. 315mm begrenzt, ohne mittleren Käfig, wie hier aufgebaut, sind 450mm lange Grafikkarten möglich. Das Gehäuse hat sieben Slotblenden, Theoretisch ließen sich drei Grafikkarten mit je zwei Slot Breite installieren. Diese Option ist wegen der reduzierten Gehäusekühlung eher für energieoptimierte professionelle Karten der Baureihen Fire von AMD oder Quadro von Nvidia zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.16: Eingestckte Grafikkarte _​
[SIZE=+1] *3.5. Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung*[/SIZE]Vorinstalliert sind drei 140mm Lüfter, zwei vorne, einer hinten. Es sind 3-PIN Lüfter. Diese werden im Test mit der vorgegebenen Regelung auf 5V, 7V, und 12V näher untersucht. Die Lüftersteuerung ist vorinstalliert und muss nur in einen entsprechendem Laufwerksanschluss des Netzteils eingesteckt werden. Es können drei Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Die Lüftersteuerung hinter der Fronttür erlaubt drei Rastungen. Diese klemmte im Testgehäuse aber und es waren anfangs nur die beiden Stellungen 5V und 12V verfügbar. Nach ein paar Bewegungen erfolgte ebenso eine Rastung mit 7V. _ (Bild 1-12)_. Der Einbau eines vierten 140mm Lüfters unten war nicht möglich. Der Lüfter hätte zum einen gegen Kabel bei modularen Netzteilen gestoßen. Weiter sind Lüfter an vier Punkten nur verschraubbar, wenn das Netzteil nicht länger als 160mm ist. Ein 120mm Lüfter war problemlos zwischen Netzteil und unterem Festplattenkäfig zu montieren.

Der Regelbereich der Lüfter mittels MSI-Mainboardsteuerung (50-100%) lang zwischen 500 und 1000 U/min. Bei 500 U/min sind die Lüfter quasi unhörbar. Mit besserer Board Regelung sind min. knapp 300 U/min möglich (siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...140mm-luefter-roundup-2016-a-fractalgp-14.png ). Erst ab einer Annäherung an das Ohr von ca. 10cm sind sie wahrnehmbar. Es wurden an allen drei Lüftern des Testgehäuses keinerlei Schleifgeräuch, Klackern oder Pfeifen des Antriebs festgestellt. Ab ca. 800 U/min werden die Lüfter im Gehäuse hörbar. Eine Entkopplung der Lüfter findet nicht statt und wäre unnötig. Bei 12V oder 1000U/min werden die Strömungsgeräusche der Luft deutlich hörbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Bild 1.12: Lüftersteuerung _​
[SIZE=+1]*3.6. Zusammenfassung* [/SIZE]Zusammenfassend kann der Einbau als sehr einfach beschrieben werden. Es gibt keinerlei Kanten oder scharfe Bereiche, alle Gewinde haben eine hohe Qualität, die Passgenauigkeit ist so gut, das bei keiner Komponente ein Verklemmen, haken oder Verspannungen entsteht. Die Oberflächenqualität der lackierten Bauteil ist makellos, es gibt viel mögliche Halteösen, um den Kabelstrang zu fixieren und die beigelegten Schrauben sind für alle möglichen Einbauten ausreichend. Das Gehäuse wirkt hervorragend durchdacht.​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2015)

.[SIZE=+1]*
Kapitel 4:  Messungen*[/SIZE]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild: Lüfteranordnung und Ansteuerung der vier gemessenen Varianten_​
[SIZE=+1]*4.1. Testsysteme* [/SIZE]Als Referenzsystem dient ein ungedämmtes Gehäuse  mit einem vorderen 120mm 3-PIN Lüfter, einem vorderen 80mm 3-PIN Lüfter sowie  einem 120mm 4-PIN Lüfter im Heck. Die Lüfterkurven dieses System wurden auf reduzierte Lautstärke hin optimiert. Als Staubfilter wird im Referenzgehäuse ein Fleece mit sehr guter Filterwirkung  eingesetzt. Im Idle mit abgeschalteter HDD dringen aus dem Gehäuse bedingt durch sehr niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen keine hörbaren Geräusche nach außen, unter Vollast sind die Lüfter aber deutlich zu hören. Mit HDD-Betrieb wird das Gehäuse durch eine nicht entkoppelte HDD aufdringlich laut. Dieses Gehäuse wird in Bezug auf Temperatur und subjektive Geräuschmessung in den Grafiken und Tabellen als Referenz genutzt werden.

*4.1.1. Installierte Hardware:*
CPU: Intel I5-4670K 1,3V 4,0 GHz auf allen Kernen
Board: MSI Z87 MPower
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 4
GPU: Gainward GTX 970 Phantom (1450 MHz)
Netzteil: Be Quiet DPP11 550W

*4.1.2 Testprogramme*
Prime95:  In-place large FFTs
Furmark 1.17 burn in Test ( ohne MSAA)
Testdauer: jeweils 10min, danach Abkühlung im Idle

*4.1.3 Gehäusevariationen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1​
[SIZE=+1] *4.2. Temperaturmessungen der CPU:*[/SIZE]Zur Temperaturmessung der CPU wird der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers über die Lüfterkurve auf max. Drehzahl (1500 U/min) ab 60°C gestellt. Zur Temperaturmessung wird das Programm "HW-Monitor" verwendet, ein exemplarisches Ergebnis der letzten Messung mit der Variante "optimiertes R5 Define PCGH EDITION" findet sich im Anhang. Ziel ist es, den Einfluss unterschiedlicher Lüfterdrehzahlen und - anzahl darzustellen. Eine Übertragbarkeit auf andere in das Gehäuse installierte Systeme mit anderen Komponenten und entsprechend anderer Geometrie bzw. anderer Wärmeabgabe ist nur bedingt möglich, das prinzipielle Verhalten wird aber analog sein. 

Die Belastung durch die beiden gleichzeitig laufenden Benchmark Programme Prime und Furmark ist untypisch hoch und mit keinem Spiel oder einer Anwendung zu erreichen. Zum Schutz der Hardware wurde die Übertaktung der CPU auf 4000 MHz begrenzt, aber mit hoher Spannung (VCore) von bis zu 1,3V, um möglichst viel Abwärme zu erzeugen. Je besser die Lüftung, desto geringer ist die CPU-Temperatur. Ohne Furmark und nur mit Prime95 lagen die Temperaturen der CPU in allen getesteten Varianten bei ca. 75-78°C. Nur die "R5 opt. PWM" hat bedingt durch den zweiten CPU-Kühlerlüfter nur ca. 70°C Maximaltemperatur. Erst durch die zusätzliche Wärmeabgabe der GPU wurden erhebliche Unterschiede festgestellt, da ein Teil der GPU-Abwärme direkt vor den CPU-Lüfter geblasen wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 4-1: CPU-Temperaturen in Abhängigkeit von Gehäuse, Lüfteranordnung und Lüfteransteuerung_
1​

[SIZE=+1] *4.3. Frequenzmessungen der GPU:* [/SIZE]Eine reine Temperaturmessung der GPU ist für Vergleiche wenig aussagekräftig, da unter Furmark die stark übertaktete Grafikkarte immer in ein Temperaturlimit rauscht, auch im Betrieb außerhalb des Gehäuses. Es wurde darum ein niedriges Temperaturlimit von 80°C festgesetzt und die sich nach 10min Furmark und Prime95 ergebende Takt-Frequenz des GPU-Chips ausgewertet, um den unterschiedlichen Airflow der Varianten und Lüfterdrehzahlen besser beurteilen zu können.

Die GPU wird mit dem Programm EXPERTool von Gainward auf 1450 MHz im Turbotakt übertaktet. Bedingt durch zu hohe Temperaturen drosselte die Hardware aber die Frequenzen, die GPU bis auf 1250 MHz, im abgebrochenen Testlauf mit 5V und nur zwei Lüftern sank die Frequenz auf 1210 MHz. Die GPU hat ein Temperaturziel von 80°C eingestellt. Die Leistungsaufnahme der GPU sank je nach Airflow von max. 111%  nicht unter 100%. Dargestellt wird der GPU-Takt, der sich nach 10min Furmark und Prime95 bei 80°C Temperatur eingestellt hat. Je besser die Lüftung, desto höher die Frequenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 4-2: GPU-Frequenz in Abhängigkeit von Gehäuse, Lüfteranordnung und Lüfteransteuerung mit festgesetztem Temperaturlimit von 80°C_
.
.​[SIZE=+1] *4.4. Geräuschmessung:*[/SIZE]Parallel zur Temperaturmessung wurden Geräusche bewertet. Zum einen subjektiv, zu sehen in der angehängten Tabelle, zum anderen mit der Smartphone App "Schall Messung, Version 1.6.4". Die Gesamtlautstärke wird jeweils im Abstand von 0,5m im 45° Raumwinkel zur vorderen linken Ecke aufgenommen, in der Tabelle finden sich zusätzlich Einzelwerte zu jedem Lüfter. Es wurde jeweils direkt in der Mitte der Gehäuselüfter im Bereich der Motornabe das Geräusch aufgenommen. Es lassen sich so einzelne Ursachen des Gesamtschalldrucks besser bewerten. _(siehe auch Tabelle im Anhang)_

Die Geräuschentwicklung ist im Idle Wesentlichen durch den hinteren Lüfter bedingt, bei Volllast kommen dann Geräusche von CPU-Lüfter und GPU-Lüfter dazu. Ein Unterschied zwischen der PCGH-Variante und der regulären Version mit zwei Lüftern wurde, bezogen auf die Lüfterspannung, im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit nicht ermittelt. Hauptursache für Geräusche ist der hintere Lüfter. Der Airflow ist in der PCGH-Variante aber bei demselben Geräuschniveau erheblich höher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 4-3: Geräuschmessung im Idle_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 4-4: Geräuschmessung im Vollast_​
[SIZE=+1]*4.5. Messwerttabelle* [/SIZE]Sämtliche Messwerte jeder Messvariante mit subjektiver Geräuschbewertung und Temperaturen der SSD und HDD, Lüfterdrehzahlen etc. :​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
[SIZE=+1]*4.6. Interpretation der Messung:* [/SIZE]Das ungedämmte Referenzsystem ist über längere Zeit optimiert worden. Der Schwerpunkt liegt im Geräuschverhalten im Idle zusammen mit erträglicher Temperaturbelastung in realen Anwendungen. Der Rechner erreicht in üblichen Spielen selten mehr als 60°C CPU-Temperatur und 75°C GPU-Temperatur. Das Gehäuse hat einen  Staubfilter mit Schaumstoff, der den Rechner effektiv vor Staub schützt, die Strömung aber merklich beeinflusst. 

Die Temperaturwerte unter der Grenzbelastung Furmark und Prime sind von Seiten der CPU her katastrophal mit 94°C. Zum einen stößt die Haswell-CPU an Grenzen der Wärmeübertragung, um anderen ist der CPU-Kühler auf ruhigen Lauf hin optimiert. Für ein ungedämmtes Gehäuse ist die Geräuschbelastung beim Spielen erträglich. Allerdings muss die nicht entkoppelte HDD abgeschaltet werden.

Im Vergleich zu diesen Werten benötigt das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH nur drei Lüfter mit 5V, um ähnliche Temperaturwerte zu erreichen, aber bei erheblich geringerem Geräuschniveau. Die originalen Fractal-Lüfter sind bei 5V ab einem Abstand von 0,5m zum Gehäuse nicht zu hören, bei 7V minimal hörbar, bei 12V aber werden sie deutlich hörbar. Das Gehäuse und die entkoppelte Lagerung dämmen Geräusche der Festplatte wirkungsvoll, wie auch andere Geräusche aus dem Inneren von Lüfter des CPU-Kühler oder des GPU Kühler. 

Interessant ist der Vergleich der R5 PCGH-Variante mit drei Lüftern gegenüber der Basisversion Fractal Design R5 mit 2 Lüftern und es zeigt die sinnvolle Gehäuseüberarbeitung, die einen Silentbetrieb mit 5V erst ermöglicht. Die Variante mit drei Lüftern bei 5V ist der Variante mit zwei Lüftern bei 7V ebenbürtig, das R5 PCGH  erzielt  bei 7V Lüfterspannung ähnliche gute Werte wie die Variante mit zwei Lüftern bei 12V. Das Geräuschniveau ist in beiden Fällen aber erheblich niedriger. 

Die im ersten Ansatz auf Kühlleistung hin optimierte Lösung mit hinterem 140 mm BeQuiet SW2 Lüfter und zweitem CPU-Lüfter kommt auf  sehr gute thermische Werte, wenn man die sehr hohe Belastung berücksichtigt. Mit dem Gehäuse ist darum der Spagat möglich, eine minimale Idle-Lautstärke zusammen mit sehr guter Kühlung im Spielebetrieb zu vereinigen. Das System muss jetzt im Spiele-Einsatz individuell auf Lautstärke hin optimiert werden. Insbesondere der zweite CPU-Lüfter erzeugt im Testaufbau durch die geringe Distanz zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter unangenehme Schwebungen und ist als Dauerlösung suboptimal. ​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2015)

.
[SIZE=+1]*Kapitel 5: Resümee*[/SIZE]Das Gehäuse hinterlässt einen sehr positiven Eindruck. Die Fertigungsqualität ist makellos, es gibt keinerlei Grate oder scharfe Kanten, Hardware lässt sich durch hohe Passgenauigkeit aller Befestigungspunkte einfach integrieren, fast überall finden sich Rändelschrauben zur Montage ohne Werkzeug, jedes Detail ist gut durchdacht und das Gehäuse besticht durch Variabilität. Die Entkopplung der Festplatten und die Dämmung des Gehäuses funktionieren gut und ermöglicht im Idle sowie bei normaler Belastung mit Lüftern auf 5V einen geräuschfreien Betrieb. Die integrierte Lüftersteuerung ermöglicht es, auch ohne Mainboardansteuerung oder separate Lüftersteuerung sowohl einen Silentbetrieb unter 5V als auch sehr gute Kühlung unter 12V zu bekommen.

Ich empfehle dieses Gehäuse uneingeschränkt, wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Silentbetrieb und wertige Anmutung liegt. Insbesondere für Spielerechner wie das Testmuster mit Hardware der gehobenen Mittelklasse oder Arbeitsrechner ist das Gehäuse ideal, da es genügend Hardware aufnehmen kann, im normalen Betrieb bei hinreichender Kühlung Geräuschfreiheit ermöglicht und im Fall hoher Leistung unter 12V genügend Kühlreserven auch für zwei professionielle Grafikkarten bietet. Es gibt darüber hinaus die Option, Radiatoren für eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen. Das Gehäuse hat genügend Bauraum für eine mit den Jahren wachsende Hardware.
.
.
[SIZE=+1]*Positiv*[/SIZE]++ geräuschloser Betrieb mit 5V bei ausreichender Kühlung
++ sehr hohe Fertigungsqualität sämtlicher Bauteile
++ sehr gute Detaillösungen 
++ sehr gutes Kabelmanagement mit vielen Befestigungslaschen
++ Beigelegte Schrauben sehr umfangreich
+ hohe Variabilität der Laufwerkskäfige
+ gut funktionierende HDD-Entkopplung 
+ leicht zu reinigende Staubfilter
+ klassisch schlichtes Design
o USB-Anschlüsse nach oben ​
[SIZE=+1]*Negativ*[/SIZE]- Bei 12V hörbare Lüfter
- Luftkühlung für High-End System nur ausreichend
o Integration einer Wasserkühlung nur bedingt möglich
o Staubfilter mit relativ großer Porengröße (0,5 x 0,5mm)
o USB-Stecker leicht schwergängig (Nachtest nach längerer Nutzung)

Legende: ++= sehr gut, +=gut, o=auffällig, -=leicht störend, --=Abwertung​.[SIZE=+1]*Bewertung*[/SIZE]Fünf von fünf möglichen Sternen für ein hervorragend verarbeitetes Silent-Gehäuse​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

.
*[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 6: Links[/SIZE]*

Fractal Design Gehäuse: Fractal Design
PCGH-Video zum Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition | Anderungen vorgestellt | Anzeige - YouTube
PCGH Vorstellungsbeitrag: Video-Vorstellung: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Preisvergleich: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


*Nachtrag: Entgültiges Kühlkonzept für die aktuelle GTX 970:*

*Temperaturen unter realer Höchstbelastung während des Faltens 
*(medizinische Berechnungen mit 100% CPU und 110% GPU Auslastung)
CPU: i5-4670K 4000 GHz, 1,22V, 60°C
GPU: GTX 970, 1470 MHz, 1,09V, 65°C

*Drehzahlen *
CPU-Kühler 2 x 120mm: 800 U/min 
GPU-Kühler 2 x 92mm 1450 U/min
Gehäuse vorne 2 x 140mm : 730 U/min
Gehäuse unten 1 x 140mm : 770 U/min
Gehäuse hinten oben 1 x 140mm: 880 U/min
Gehäuse hinten mitte 2 x 60mm:  1500 U/min

*Geräusch beim Falten:*
Aus 0,5m Entfernung ist der Rechner unter Volllast gerade so wahrnehmbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Schöner Test, gefällt mir 

Was ich dir noch Empfehlen würde: Anker. Die machen das Review nochmal angenehmer zum Lesen  
Eventuell kannst du noch nachträglich die Diaragramme als großes Bild in den Fließtext einfügen, dann lässt sich die Information noch leichter heraus lesen.

Sonst ein durch und durch gelungener Lesertest!

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst du noch nachträglich die Diaragramme als großes Bild in den Fließtext einfügen, dann lässt sich die Information noch leichter heraus lesen.


So besser? Größer wollte ich es nicht einbinden, wer es lesen will, muss es anklicken


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Schöner Test, schönes Case, gefällt mir


----------



## lalaker (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Feines und umfangreiches Review.  Ein paar mal aber PVM statt PWM geschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*



lalaker schrieb:


> ... PVM statt PWM geschrieben.


Das hat sich in meinen Feinmotorik-EPROM irgendwie eingebrannt. 
*P*uls*W*eiten*M*odulation = PVM  
Ich korrigiere weiter, aber meine alten Augen, mein schwacher Verstand,....

Aber schön, wenn jemand den Text liest. Es stecken viele Gedanken und Beschreibungen im Inhalt, die sich nicht automatisch aus Bildern oder Grafiken erschließen. Dieses ganze Thema "Gehäuse, Temperatur, Lautstärke",  ist extrem kompliziert und sehr schwer übertragbar. Ich spiele z.B. gerade damit, die aktuell eingebauten Lüfter sauber aufeinander abzustimmen.

Vorne gibt es zwei Lüfter, unten einen und hinten einen. Mit dem unteren Lüfter lässt sich der Luftstrom aufstellen. Da heißt es jetzt, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden zwischen Frischluft für die GPU oder für die CPU. Darum ist es ganz entscheidend, welche HDD/SDD-Käfige verbaut wurden. Ich schmeiße grade alle raus und baue die Festplatte oben in den zweiten 5 1/4" Käfig. Bauteil kommen nächste Woche. Tests mit der Nutzung des Netzteils anstatt der 3-PIN Steuerung laufen, um die Drehzahl der Lüfter weiter zu harminisieren und im idle zu senken

Bei Spielen bleibe ich jetzt schon unter 55°C CPU (4200MHz) und 70°C GPU (1450MHz) bei gemessenen 32dB(a) Gesamtlautstärke, also dass, was die Variante mit 5V geschafft hat, natürlich dann mit Furmark und Prime bedingten hohen Temperaturen. Wenn ich damit durch bin, kommt noch ein Nachtrag mit dem auf Spiele hin optimiertem System. Aber das dauert. Alleine schon Furmark ist nicht gleich Furmark. Ich habe zuerst ohne MSAA getestet, das erzeugt viel mehr Wärme als mit 4 oder 8 MSAA, aber nur, wenn die CPU auch Daten liefert. Mit Auslastung durch Prime95 tut sie das aber nicht. Darum muss man genau aufpassen, was man misst und wie man es interpretiert.

Da ist immer viel Luft drin, wenn man in Ruhe mit den Lüfterkurven experimentiert und die Bereiche findet, ab wann Lüfter hörbar werden. Das ist z.B. bei den Fractal-Lüftern vorne ab ca. 800 U/min, der untere, nicht gedämmt, wird ab 650 U/min hörbar. Hinten ist es wieder anders, weil weiter entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Der Text ist jetzt fertig. Es wird keine Änderung über Tippfehler hinaus mehr geben. 
Bilder wurden als Voranzeige im Text eingefügt. Das sollte es übersichtlicher machen.
Es müsste jetzt knapp der geforderte Umfang von 8000 Wörtern erreicht sein?


----------



## markus1612 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Sehr schöner Test


----------



## kadney (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*

Habe deinen Test gerade mal überflogen und bisher sieht er echt gut aus. 

Ein paar Anmerkungen:
Du hast geschrieben, dass die Pulverbeschichtung des Deckels etwas gröber als die der Seitenwände ist. Lässt sich das auf einem Foto festhalten oder würde man da keinen Unterschied sehen?
Könntest du noch ein Bild mit eingeschalteter Power- und HDD-LED machen und unter Kapitel 1.3.1. deren Farbe hinzufügen?

Zu Kapitel 1.3.3. :
Ließ sich beim R5 die Türe nicht beidseitig montieren? Und du schreibst, dass sie in zwei Stahlbügel einrastet. Ich habe irgendwie im Kopf, dass sie mit einem Magneten zugehalten wird. Oder verwechsel ich das mit einem anderen Gehäuse? 

Und eine Frage zu den Lüftungsschlitzen: Auf Bild 1.11 sieht man, dass die Lüftungsschlitze komplett von unten bis oben reichen. Aber nur die unteren 2/3 gehen direkt vor die Staubfilter der Lüfter. Was ist mit dem oberen Drittel? Sind die seitlich zu oder führen die hinter die Blenden für die Laufwerksschächte?
In dem Absatz könntest du vllt. auch noch erwähnen, dass man diese werkzeuglos herausnehmen kann.

In Tabelle 4-2 (Diagramm?) ist die Beschriftung der y-Achse falsch. (Temperatur anstelle von Frequenz, besser fänd ich noch Takt, da in dem Zusammenhang geläufiger.)


Zum Fazit:


> + sehr leicht zu reinigende Staubfilter


Unter 1.3.4. hast du geschrieben:


> Der untere Staubfilter lässt sich sehr gut reinigen, der vordere ist durch die Luftleitführungen nur schwer zu reinigen.


Ich würde das dann eher als Neutral mit "o" bewerten. In dem Zusammenhang würde mich Seitens Fractal Design auch mal interessieren, ob das spezielle Design des Staubfilters einen positiven Einfluss auf den Luftstrom hat oder ob man unterm Strich nicht doch eine einfachere Variante zur leichteren Reinigung nehmen sollte.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition*



kadney schrieb:


> Habe deinen Test gerade mal überflogen und bisher sieht er echt gut aus.


Das freut mich, war auch etwas Arbeit ... 



kadney schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass die Pulverbeschichtung des Deckels etwas gröber als die der Seitenwände ist. Lässt sich das auf einem Foto festhalten oder würde man da keinen Unterschied sehen?


Das habe ich probiert, es ist aber nur haptisch, also mit den Fingerkuppen, zu spüren. Ich bin mir selber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob es eine feine Pulverbeschichtung oder ein bewußt für den matten Eindruck leicht grober Lack ist. Dazu müsste ich ein Stück abkratzen und mit dem Mikroskop untersuchen ....  Das schöööne neue Gehäuse.... Im Bild unter sieht man leicht den rauen Lack.



kadney schrieb:


> Könntest du noch ein Bild mit eingeschalteter Power- und HDD-LED machen und unter Kapitel 1.3.1. deren Farbe hinzufügen?


Ja Chef, natürlich Chef, sofort Chef, Bilder sind im Test ergänzt. Die Power-LED ist weiss, die Festplatten LED ist aber blau. . 



kadney schrieb:


> Zu Kapitel 1.3.3. :
> Ließ sich beim R5 die Türe nicht beidseitig montieren? Und du schreibst, dass sie in zwei Stahlbügel einrastet. Ich habe irgendwie im Kopf, dass sie mit einem Magneten zugehalten wird. Oder verwechsel ich das mit einem anderen Gehäuse?


Den Bügel zum Einrasten siehst Du auf Bild 1.12. Die sind auf beiden Seiten gleich, darum kann man die Tür umbauen. Hat man aber den PCGH Aufkleber drauf, sollte man sie nicht mehr umdrehen. 



kadney schrieb:


> Und eine Frage zu den Lüftungsschlitzen: Auf Bild 1.11 sieht man, dass die Lüftungsschlitze komplett von unten bis oben reichen. Aber nur die unteren 2/3 gehen direkt vor die Staubfilter der Lüfter. Was ist mit dem oberen Drittel? Sind die seitlich zu oder führen die hinter die Blenden für die Laufwerksschächte?
> In dem Absatz könntest du vllt. auch noch erwähnen, dass man diese werkzeuglos herausnehmen kann.


Hatte ich auch gehofft, aber die Plastikverkleidung bleibt an Ort und Stelle, egal ob die Käfige drin sind, oder nicht. "Werkzeuglos" wurde ergänzt. Was ich aber für egal halte, weil man eh Werkzeug zum Einbau eines DVD-Laufwerkes benötigt. Das wird verschraubt.



kadney schrieb:


> In Tabelle 4-2 (Diagramm?) ist die Beschriftung der y-Achse falsch. (Temperatur anstelle von Frequenz, besser fänd ich noch Takt, da in dem Zusammenhang geläufiger.).


Schon geändert 




kadney schrieb:


> Unter 1.3.4. hast du geschrieben:
> 
> Ich würde das dann eher als Neutral mit "o" bewerten. In dem Zusammenhang würde mich Seitens Fractal Design auch mal interessieren, ob das spezielle Design des Staubfilters einen positiven Einfluss auf den Luftstrom hat oder ob man unterm Strich nicht doch eine einfachere Variante zur leichteren Reinigung nehmen sollte.


Ich muss es noch bewerten, es filtert scheinbar doch ganz gut und der kleinste Staub stört nicht, weil er im Gehäuse wieder ausgeblasen wird. Versuch läuft. Habe hier ein kg Mehl, das wird in die Lüftung gestreut....  
Das billige Referenzgehäuse hat eine Schaumstoffmatte, die filtert wirklich gut, hat aber den massiven Nachteil der Strömungsbehinderung. Ist aber auch ein bisschen Dämmung. Sieht man im Bild im Anhang.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Nachtrag:
Ich rüste gerade weiter auf und habe mit der heute gekommenen Festplatte alle SSD - Einbauplätze getestet und mit dem entkoppelten 5-1/4" Einbaurahlen die HDD oben unter die DVD gepackt, dafür sind alle Festplattenkäfige ausgeräumt. Jetzt sind vier Lüfter vorne und unten drin, die bei gemächlicher und unhörbarer Drehzahl genug Luft einschaufeln, um dem einen Lüfter hinter einzuheizen. Die Grafikkarte blieb unter Furmark und Prime95 trotz 1450 MHz bei 74°C (mit 4 MSAA) und brauchte dafür nur 63% der möglichen Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Mit 1700 U/min der GPU-Lüfter blieb es ruhig im Gehäuse, nur der CPU Lüfter (1600 U/min) und der hintere Lüfter mit 1040 U/min waren zu hören. Jetzt muss ich in Ruhe die vorderen Lüfter so aufeinander abstimmen, dass es maximale Kühlung bei minimalem Geräusch gibt. Die CPU braucht noch etwas mehr frische Luft, die bekommt noch zuviel Abwärme von der GPU. Ich überlege schon, eine räumliche Trennung einzubauen, damit die frische kühle Luft des vorderen oberen Lüfters unvermischt auch die CPU trifft. Wenn das alle zu sinnvollen Ergebnissen in Spielen führt, kommt irgendwann ein Nachtrag vorne in den Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier alle Temperaturen und Drehzahlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2015)

Das mit den sehr straffen USB-Anschlüssen, kenne ich aber auch von anderen Geräten. Nach ein paar Wochen hat sich das eingeschliffen. 

Sehr schöner Test.


----------



## Bulo22 (20. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schönes Review, den Großteil kann ich 1:1 bestätigen (hab das "normale" R5).


----------



## Unrockstar85 (20. Dezember 2015)

Schöner Testbericht
Als Fractal Käufer eine Frage: Lohnt sich die 20€ Aufpreis vom R4 auf das R5? Ich möchte nämlich wieder nen Midi Tower und Liebäugel eigentlich mit dem R4 in Black Pearl. Gibt es bis auf die Tür wirklich Elementare Verbesserungen? Die Änderungen, die ich bisher erlesen habe, sind ja eher zu vernachlässigen.. Und nen Macho sollte auch in das R4 passen.. 
Hat da jemand vllt einen Plan von beiden Modellen? Finde ich als Nutzer auch persönlich schade, dass es keinen Vergleich zum Vorgänger gibt, dafür entschädigen die Ausführlichen Messungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2015)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Schöner Testbericht
> Als Fractal Käufer eine Frage: Lohnt sich die 20€ Aufpreis vom R4 auf das R5?


Hier findest Du zumindest einen Vergleich zum "normalen" R5:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## NCC-1701-A (27. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schönet Test. Klasse das du dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast


----------



## Kashura (7. Januar 2016)

wow super Test. sehr ausführlich mit (soweit ich sehe) allen relevanten Informationen


----------



## robotnikz (14. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöner Test. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch zum Thema "für High-End PC`s nur ausreichende Kühlleistung". Welches Gehäuse kühlt die High End Hardware denn gut oder besser?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2016)

Es geht um die Lntegration einer sehr großen Wasserkühlung oder auch um etwas mehr absaugende Lüfter. Das "normale" R5-Define von Fractal Desine hat oben die Möglichkeit zur Installation von drei Lüftern. Die hört man in der Regel dann von allen Lüftern am lautesten, je nachdem, wo das Gehäuse steht, und sind für Silent-Freunde eigentich tabu, bringen aber einen höheren Luftstrom im Gehäuse.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöner Lesertest, wunderbar geschrieben, sehr übersichtlich und tolle Fotos. Dafür aber einen richtig dicken .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Februar 2016)

Da steckt Arbeit drin - volle Punktzahl !


----------



## Schori (18. März 2017)

Erst mal ein dickes Lob, der Test ist Klasse gemacht! 

Da ich mir ein Ryzen System in einem R5 PCGH zusammenschustern möchte (mein HAF 932 ist mir inzw zu groß und laut) und nur eine HDD habe, die Frage: welchen 3,5" zu 5,25" Einbaurahmen hast du verwendet und bist du mit der Entkopplung zufrieden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2017)

Schori schrieb:


> ... die Frage: welchen 3,5" zu 5,25" Einbaurahmen hast du verwendet und bist du mit der Entkopplung zufrieden?


Den hier: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nochmal erheblich besser als die schon gute originale Entkopplung, aber meine HDD war mir trotzdem zu laut 
und sie ist in Windows abgeschaltet. Ich nutze sie aber auch nur zur Datensicherung, passt so.


----------



## easyrohler (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo interessierterUser 
Top Test, danke !!!
Ich werde mir dieses Gehäuse für einen Ryzen-PC-Aufbau zulegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2017)

easyrohler schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dieses Gehäuse für einen Ryzen-PC-Aufbau zulegen.


Viel Spaß damit und stell, wenn Du Lust hast, Fotos vom fertigen Rechner ein.
Viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Mydgard (7. September 2017)

Hat hier mal einer 4 HDDs eingebaut und getestet, ob die HDD Entkopplung funktioniert? Die ist nämlich ein Manko beim R4 PCGH ... da vibriert das ganze Gehäuse und die Fronttür erzeugt ein Brummen (kann man dadurch umgehen das man vorne gegen drückt oder eine Socke unten drunter klemmt, damit das Gehäuse nicht mehr grade steht und die Tür hoch gedrückt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2017)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Hat hier mal einer 4 HDDs eingebaut und getestet, ob die HDD Entkopplung funktioniert? [...]


Die Entkopplung hatte ich hier gezeigt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ne-r5-pcgh-edition-3-7_vibrationsdaempfer.jpg

Sie funktioniert relativ gut, je nach Güte der HDD ist man von Silent aber ein Stück weg.
Ich nahm deshalb im zweiten Schritt dieses Ding: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist dann noch eine Stufe besser, aber selbst das hört man, wenn man die Lüfter auf 4V 
runter regelt.  Und man bekommt nur max. zwei eingebaut. Ich habe inzwischen die HDDs
verbannt, weil immer ein leichte Schwirren zu hören war.

Im Gegensatz zu Entkopplungen anderer Gehäuse, ist das R5 aber schon sehr gut.


----------



## Mydgard (18. September 2017)

@interessierterUser Danke, denke ja, es würde schon reichen, wenn der HDD Käfig nicht mit dem Gehäuse direkt verschraubt wäre, das da ein Gummi zwischen wäre ... ich habe das R4 und das nervt es halt tierisch, das es immer wieder brummt/vibriert ... überträgt sich dann auf die Fronttür und die ist ja nicht fest ... wenn man dann aktiv drauf drückt ist das brummen weg ...

Und HDDs verbannen ist auch doof, ich habe 4 HDDs im Gehäuse (+ 1 SSD + 1 DVD ROM) und die brauch ich auch wegen der Daten ... und alles auf SSDs ... dafür müsste ich erst im Lotto gewinnen  ... und auslagern in ein NAS ist auch doof, hab ne kleine 2 Zimmer Wohnung, da woanders eh kein Platz für ...


----------



## Atomix (28. November 2017)

Ich habe heute das Gehäuse bekommen und für die Montage der KOmponente vorbereitet. Da ich nur eine SSD habe und kein ROM oder weiteres LW einbaue habe ich alle Käfige ausgebaut, so dass mehr Platz ist.

Im Gehäuse sind ja 2 Lüfter eingebaut, auf der Rückseite sind 3 Anschlusskabel von der Lüftersteuerung sowie das Stromkabel.
Wie ist das gedacht?
SInd die Beiden Lüfter hier anzuklemmen, um über die Steuerung vorne geregelt zu werden?
Dachte die beiden Lüfter schließe ich an das MB an

kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

Atomix schrieb:


> Im Gehäuse sind ja 2 Lüfter eingebaut, auf der Rückseite sind 3 Anschlusskabel von der Lüftersteuerung sowie das Stromkabel.
> Wie ist das gedacht?
> SInd die Beiden Lüfter hier anzuklemmen, um über die Steuerung vorne geregelt zu werden?
> Dachte die beiden Lüfter schließe ich an das MB an
> ...


Es ist Deine Entscheidung. Du kannst die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse nehmen und dann manell die Spannungen 5V, 7V oder 12V an die Lüfter anlegen. Oder Du schließt sie an das Mainboard an und stellst eine Dir angenehme Lüfterkurve ein, damit die Lüfter Temperaturgerelgt werden. Die originalen Lüfter sind sehr hochwertig und können mit einer guten Mainboardregelung problemlos um die 300U/min betrieben werden. Damit bleibt es im Idle wirklich leise. Mit den minimal  möglichen 5V der Lüftersteuerung drehen die Lüfter merklich höher.


----------



## Atomix (28. November 2017)

Also macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn die MB Lüftersteuerung zu nehmen oder ? MB ist ein Asus x370 Pro AM4

Der Ausbau der Käfige macht in meinem Fall ja auch sinn oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

Dein Board erkennt 3-PIN Lüfter (spannungsgeregelt), das funktioniert, Die Käfige kann man ausbauen, oder drin lassen, der Unterschied ist gering


----------



## IQRacer (22. Januar 2018)

Super Test, vielen Dank, hätte ich den vorher gefunden hätten wir uns den anderen Thread sparen können 
Lüfter sind bestellt, umbau kann hoffentlich am We starten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2018)

Nachtrag, die Optimierungen gehen immer weiter.... 

*Scheibe im Seitenteil:*
Passt gut, nur die Schnellverschrauben ist nicht mehr einzusetzen und wertet das Gehäuse enorm auf, da man reich schauen kann. Außerdem ist mein Fußraum jetzt beleutet, da finde ich die ständig herunterfallenden Dinge mit meinen schwachen Augen schneller. Nur die Farbe des Noctualüfters macht mich unglücklich ebenso wie der weiße eLoop. muss wohl doch ein Fractal HF nach hinten und ein Scythe originallüfter in die Mitte des cPU-Kühlers
Fractal Design Seitenteil mit Sichtfenster für Define R5 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Beleuchtung:*
12V LED Leisten sind sehr einfach am Gehäuse oben anzukleben. An die Lüftersteuerung angehängt kann man sie einfach an und ausschalten. Gibt es in allen Farben, ich habe ein neutrales weiss bevorzugt. 
Nanoxia Rigid LED 30cm weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

